# keine Sound Devices seit Alsa Treiber fest einkompiliert

## Basti_litho

Hallo,

seit ich die Alsa Treiber fest in den Kernel integriert hab - also keine Module mehr dafür hab, legt mir devfsd keine Sound Devices mehr an.  :Sad: 

Leider genügt es anscheinend nicht, mit "mknod" die benötigten Devices (dsp, mixer, audio) zu erstellen.

Hier mal noch die Ausgabe von dmesg zu dem Thema:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 at 0xe000, irq 5

```

Also, anscheinend ist alles ok.

----------

## mondauge

Das Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner SB Live!. Gelöst hab ich das, in dem ich die soundmodule wieder als Modul kompiliert und nach dem ALSA Guide die Konfiguration der Module gemacht hab.

HTH

mondauge

----------

## RealGeizt

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Das Problem hatte ich auch mit meiner SB Live!. Gelöst hab ich das, in dem ich die soundmodule wieder als Modul kompiliert und nach dem ALSA Guide die Konfiguration der Module gemacht hab.
> 
> HTH
> 
> mondauge

 

stimmt alles aber ich möchte noch anmerken, dass du den Sound card support in den Kernel fest einkompilieren musst wenn du einen 2.6.x kernel hast.

sprich:

```
<*> Sound card support
```

Gruss, Christian

----------

## Basti_litho

Also das war mein Arbeits Rechner.

Hier bei meinem Rechner @Home - hab ich auch alles fest einkompiliert -> funktioniert tadellos!

Vielleicht hab ich wirklich nur die devices falsch erstellt. Werde es gleich wissen  :Smile: 

Allgemein scheint es zu funktionieren!

----------

## Basti_litho

das gibts doch echt nicht!

Hab nun die devices genau so erstellt - funktioniert trotzdem nicht:

10:14:24 /dev $ amixer -q

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

So sieht meine .config aus:

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# PCI devices

#

.....

......

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

.......

```

hab jetzt mal nur die relevanten Ausschnitte aus der .config genommen.

/dev sieht so aus:

```

10:16:45 /dev/sound $ ls

insgesamt 0

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,  12 2004-02-24 09:05 adsp

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,   4 2004-02-24 09:05 audio

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,   3 2004-02-24 09:06 dsp

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,   0 2004-02-24 09:06 mixer

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,   1 2004-02-24 09:06 sequencer

crw-r-----    1 root     root      14,   8 2004-02-24 09:06 sequencer2

```

links von /dev/sound/... auf /dev sind vorhanden.

Hab mal mit strace gespickt was den amixer genau sucht:

```

access("/etc/asound.conf", R_OK)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

access("/root/.asoundrc", R_OK)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/aloadC0", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDWR)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/aloadC0", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/snd/controlC0", O_RDWR)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

write(2, "amixer: ", 8amixer: )                 = 8

write(2, "Mixer attach default error: No s"..., 53Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory) = 53

write(2, "\n", 1

```

Er kuckt garnicht nach /dev/sound o.ä. (/dev/dsp)!! *arg*

----------

## Basti_litho

Ok, habs gefunden: man sollte schon die Doku lesen (die beim Kernel dabei ist).

```

Creating ALSA devices

=====================

Use the MAKEDEV.snd script located in the directory named scripts

in the linux kernel tree.

```

unter /usr/src/linux/scripts/ ist das besagte MAKEDEV.snd - das einfach ausführen. Der erstellt dann die benötigten Devices:

```

10:59:05 /usr/src/linux/scripts $ ./MAKEDEV.snd 

Creating /dev/mixer?... done

Creating /dev/sequencer... done

Creating /dev/midi?... done

Creating /dev/dsp?... done

Creating /dev/audio?... done

Creating /dev/sndstat... done

Creating /dev/music... done

Creating /dev/dmmidi?... done

Creating /dev/dmfm?... done

Creating /dev/amixer?... done

Creating /dev/adsp?... done

Creating /dev/amidi?... done

Creating /dev/admmidi?... done

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/mixer« zu »/dev/mixer0«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/midi« zu »/dev/midi0«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/dsp« zu »/dev/dsp0«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/audio« zu »/dev/audio0«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/sequencer2« zu »/dev/music«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/adsp« zu »/dev/adsp0«

Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung »/dev/amidi« zu »/dev/amidi0«

Creating /dev/snd/control?... done

Creating /dev/snd/seq... done

Creating /dev/snd/timer... done

Creating /dev/snd/hw??... done

Creating /dev/snd/midi??... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??p... done

Creating /dev/snd/pcm??c... done

ALSA loader devices

Creating /dev/aload?... done

Creating /dev/aloadSEQ... done

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Seit 8 Stunden bastel ich jetzt schon vergeblich an meiner ALSA rum. Ich hab glaub bald alles ausprobiert. Alles als Module kompiliert, alles in den Kernel. Nur Sound Support in den Kernel, der Rest als Modul. make clean. Alles von Alsa killen und neu emergen. Mit OSS, ohne OSS usw.

Ich muss wohl irgendwas (triviales?) übersehen.

Ich hatte eigentlich alles nach der Howto gemacht.

Das Problem zeigte sich dann aber anfangs beim Start von amixer:

```
bash-2.05b# amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

als ich's als Modul verwendet hab, und die Module entladen wollte, kam

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory

can't open sequencer

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules
```

wenn ich alles in den Kernel kompiliere meint dmesg:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

[...]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49292 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

```

Ich verwende Kernel 2.6.7

Was mach ich falsch?

----------

## unix

hi, das hier ist meine kernel config:

```

Device Drivers-->

Sound-->

 <M> Sound card support                                   x x  

  x x                Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->              x x  

  x x                Open Sound System  --->   

```

```

 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->              x x 

  <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                  x x  

  x x               <M>   Sequencer support                                x x  

  x x               < >     Sequencer dummy client                         x x  

  x x               [*]   OSS API emulation                                x x  

  x x               <M>     OSS Mixer API                                  x x  

  x x               <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API                    x x  

  x x               [*]     OSS Sequencer API                              x x  

  x x               [ ]   Verbose printk                                   x x  

  x x               [ ]   Debug                                            x x  

  x x                     Generic devices  --->                            x x  

  x x                     ISA devices  --->                                x x  

  x x                     PCI devices  --->                                x x  

  x x                     ALSA USB devices  ---> 

```

```

PCI devices-->

x<M> EMU10K1 (SB Live! & Audigy, E-mu APS)   

```

dann kompillieren

```

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel_???

reboot <-- wichtig

```

reboot war bei mir wichtig sonst gings net ...

so wirds sicher gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hab's genauso konfiguriert.

Nur die OSS API Emulation ist bei mir im menuconfig nicht zu finden.

und unter PCI devices hab ich halt Intel i8x0/MX440, SiS 7012; Ali 5455; NForce Audio; AMD768/8111 gewählt. (is bei mir onboard)

ansonsten auch nach

```
make && make modules_install

...

mount /boot

mv System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.7

mv arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.7

reboot

...

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * ALSA Detected...

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

----------

## unix

hast du auch /etc/modules.d/alsa richtig editiert?

emerge alsa-utils gemacht?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
emerge alsa-utils

...

nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa

<--

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

-->

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

...

modules-update

/etc/init.d/alsasound start 

 * ALSA Detected... 

 * Restoring Mixer Levels 

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ] 

amixer 

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## unix

hier mal meine alsa conf:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

 alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hab eine Zeile auskommentiert. Meine alsa conf sieht jetzt genauso aus wie Deine, nur mit snd-intel8x0 statt snd-emu10k1

nach modules-update und Starten des Skriptes, immer noch derselbe Fehler.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

*argh* Dacht ich's mir doch. Jetzt klappt's.

Ohne devfs geht's so nicht. Wenn natürlich noch die Überreste eines alten devfs vorhanden sind, merkt man auch nicht, dass man das nicht einkompiliert hat. ==>Suchen bis man blöd wird.

Vergleiche rm /dev/.defsd ???

----------

## mladdi

ich habe das selbe problem. ich hab jetzt im kernel nur soundcard support fest eingebunden und bin der anleitung gefolgt. beim start von amixer kommt auch diese ausgabe

```
root@mobiletux / # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
```

jemand jetzt ne idee warum das net geht??? mit meinem 2.6.4 kernel ging alles wunderbar. der scheiss ist halt ich würde mich auch mit oss zufrieden geben wenn wenigstens die games damit liefen  :Sad: 

----------

## mladdi

so jetzt geht mein amixer wieder aber ich bekomme keine ausgabe. ich hab alle kanäle die ich hab ungemutet. beim abspielen eines liedes in xmms schlägt der equalizer zwar aus aber der sound bleibt wech.

also seit den kerneln 2.6.6 geht bei mir nix mehr:(

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Stimmt das PlugIn in xmms?

----------

## mladdi

jo plug in stimmt.

ich hab jetzt den 2.6.4 kernel wieder druff gemacht jetzt geht wieder alles. ich hab wie gesagt seit 2.6.6 nur noch probleme mit den kernel. aber ich glaube das liegt auch da dran das ich stable bin.

----------

